# A Logo...



## Timo710 (Apr 11, 2007)

So me and a friend of mine have been creating some beats, and I figured we could use a logo. So here it is: give me some oppinions, btw the actual logo doesn't has the beat breathe stuff on it, but I want to prefent it from being used in other places!





Sorry for the stretching, before making it, I was expecting it to be a lot bigger.


----------



## lagman (Apr 11, 2007)

Change the "paint ball" colors, way too 80´s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everything else is pretty nice.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 11, 2007)

it looks kinda.. "clip-art-y"
just go and show the 'actual' logo you mentioned


----------



## qusai (Apr 11, 2007)

If you want to prevent it from being used just put a very subtle watermark over it.
Anyways, it looks pretty cool but just like TakaM said, it looks cliparty and its gonna be a bitch to resize if you need to later on, gonna lose a lot of the detail.


----------



## Timo710 (Apr 11, 2007)

Okej thank you, I myself like the style, however you are quite right about the resizing, however, I think things will work out.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 11, 2007)

I made a quick logo of what I pictured when I heard "beat breathe", its kinda sloppy, hope you don't mind


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> I made a quick logo of what I pictured when I heard "beat breathe", its kinda sloppy, hope you don't mind








 thats sweet!


----------



## Timo710 (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, thanks a lot, I might be able to use that....

How did you make that?


----------



## spas (Apr 20, 2007)

That is some pretty vectors .TakaM

Those 80's colors remind me of shell suites.


----------

